# Motorhome parking in Italy



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,
as the touring season is about to start, and I know many are considering a trip to Italy, thought you might find useful some info. I just picked up from an Italian website very similar to MHF, called
www.turismoitinerante.it
In effect they have published a circular issued and sent on the 02 April 2007 by the Ministry of Transport to local authorities, reminding them that in Italian law they cannot discriminate against 'autocaravans' when establishing parking areas or no parking areas.
The letter is long and reminds authorities of the relevant National Traffic Law *no.336/91*, article 185, which establishes what an 'autocaravan' is and that it is in law exactly the same as motorcar with the same rights and restrictions PROVIDED THAT IT IS WITHIN THE LIMITS of KG 3500 ANDCAN BE DRIVEN ON A 'B' LICENCE.
Without going further into all the ins and outs, you can legally park wherever a 'motorcar' can park, the only provviso being that if it is a pay car park, and you occupy more than 1 bay, you pay a 50% supplement.
Also points out that height barriers are illegal unless in place to protect a driver from dangerous overhangs!
You might find it useful to carry with you at least the reference number of the circular, which is :
Circular no. 0031543 dated 02 April 2007, issued by
Ministero dei Trasporti - Dipartimento per i Trasporti Terrestri
Direzione Generale per la Motorizzazione - Divisione VIII.

In my long and bitter experience, if you can show any law enforcement officer that you are as equally or better informed than they are, they will leave you alone. (as long as you ARE legal of course)
By the way, somewhere on www.campingcar-infos.com is a similar letter issued a couple of years ago by the French authorities.
It is important in this context to remember the legal difference between 'parking' and 'camping' applicable in France and Italy, and I think Spain also.
You are 'parked' as long as the vehicle is resting on its wheels only, not losing any effluents from its various taps, and has its doors and compass windows closed. If you extend steadies, open compass windows, open your habitation door, put tables/chairs or whatever out, open awnings, and so on you become 'camping'.
A bit long I know, but one of the things you have to learn about Italy is that the shortest line between any two points is an arabesque.
Buon viaggio e saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping in Italy*

Hello

I always smile when I see motorhomes pitched up in unusual places.

There is one for example in the car park at Desenzano station and it has been there since January at least!

Russell


----------

